
Madoff bill would charge rich NY inmates for jail - thirdusername
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE56J5CN20090720
======
vijayr
along the same lines, they should also recover _completely_ the unjustified
money spent by politicians/bureaucrats - like the money that gov sanford spent
on his Argentina visit. Other examples could include decorating their offices
beyond reason etc.

